# "No good" homer needs home Morrisville, NC



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Another lost homer who's owner doesn't want him back. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15275934


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor thing. I'd bail him out if I were closer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

GOSH that makes me SO mad! Why can't people just take their birds home. If they don't want them, they can adopt them out to someone else for the same fee. But saying it's no good like that, gives all of us a bad look 

Morrisville is right next to Raleigh, so that's over 2 hours away from me. No way I can talk my dad into going up there.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

That is so sad, I agree. I work at a wildlife rehab center and I can't even count the amount of racing pigeons we get in and how many owners say "too bad they are your problem now". It is incredibly annoying! We even had one fly in from Oklahoma and I live in PA! He is such a gorgeous pigeon and the guy did not return any of our calls


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

They should publish his name and address. Then everyone and his fellow fanciers would know what kind of owner he is, maybe he would think twice about abandoning his birds again. Owners need to be more responsible for their birds.


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

I recently emailed the sanctuary in hopes of adopting the little guy. If everything goes through accordingly, he'll have some new friends.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

The sad thing is if he did get the pigeon back he probably would just kill it anyway. So I don't know if publishing his name would make it right or not. He would then pick up the pigeon and then what?? Some racers just don't care and it is a terrible problem in the racing world and like what Becky said, it does give all racers a bad name. I hope someone gives the pigeon a great home. I hope it works out for you ricky.
I have an old racer and her name is Gia and she is the SWEETEST, and the most laid back pigeon I've ever met. They really missed out knowing what a great pet she is. There loss my gain. min


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

Rightfully said, and I agree! 

I'll update on the status of this little guy when I hear from the sanctuary.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the title should say: no good owner needs a kick in the a**. hope this lovely finds a great home..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I like those no good homers myself lol I have quite a few


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Ricky52 said:


> Rightfully said, and I agree!
> 
> I'll update on the status of this little guy when I hear from the sanctuary.


Thanks so much for helping this bird out Ricky. You're the best! Let us know what happens.


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

You know, I wonder if anyone works at that sanctuary. I emailed them a few days ago, but no response. I called and left a message, still no response. I called twice today, same result. If this bird is being kept at that sanctuary (as stated), I'm beginning to get concerned whether he's getting the proper food he needs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I would give them a few more days to respond. Being a rescue, they are probably understaffed and overworked, it can get very busy I know that from experience LOL. I found another website for them: http://www.allcreaturesrescue.org/site/about/contact also a blog: http://networkedblogs.com/p20454702 

It was great that they took this bird in from the shelter before he was euthanized.


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

Given the no response signals, it would make sense they may be understaffed. I suppose a few more days wouldn't hurt. 

I had no clue birds could be euthanized. Hmph... where have I been? lol.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Just so you know - the American Racing Pigeon Union got involved once they heard about this. Below are two notes from them.
==================================================

This was reported to our office. The description below implies disregard for ownership. Our organization does not condone that behavior. We would like to determine who the owner is, as he is the property of an individual. If the individual is an AU member and does not do the proper thing, we need to discuss this with him/her and have the situation remedied.

I don't know whether or not a member of your office tried to contact our office, but we would appreciate the opportunity to go through regular channels to get this racing pigeon back home or in a loft of a bird loving racer. Though the $10 fee is a small sacrifice for having the pigeon well cared for, I suspect you would be able to wave that fee if needed.

We appreciate any help you can provide in getting this fellow return to the rightful owner or adopted by a fellow racer for a junior member or beginner.

Thank you.

Deone Roberts
Sport Development Manager
American Racing Pigeon Union
P.O. Box 18465
Oklahoma City, OK 73154-0465
405-848-5801 or 1-800-755-2778
[email protected]
============================================
_you will be pleased to know that I got a call already from the facility and she said she was blown away by the fact that this organization and its members from across the country have contacted them to take the pigeon. They in fact have someone who has racing pigeons lined up to take the fellow.

The PR lingered on the internet, which is unfortunate, but pigeon fanciers and the AU have shown a mighty force of doing the right thing.

Deone_


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds to me the pigeon would be better off in the hands of the rescue and the individual adopter. Why is this organization acting like they wield any power over this situation and as if their "proper channels" are the right thing to do?

"We would like to determine who the owner is, as he is the property of an individual."

Huh? He is not "the property of an individual". Apart from how awful that sounds, the original idiot gave up the bird, so he is in the care of the rescue now -- period. He does not have a "rightful owner" apart from the people in whose care he is right now. 

There's absolutely no need to try him be placed with that moron again, or even any other "racing enthusiast". The individual adopter who came forth in this thread sounds much better to me.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Believe what you will, Barnam. Here's what the rescue organization said. Emphasis added.
Frank
====================================================
Deone, this is a followup on my phone call this afternoon. I called my husband at home and asked him to go and check Homer's band, and it appears that he has a 2008 IF band. I found their website on yours, and I will follow them up with an email just to let them know the situation. Thank you so much for contacting us. _As I mentioned in my phone call, I was really impressed at the great lengths that the AU went to make sure its animals were accounted for and that its members were representing the club in an responsible and humane manner. It is literally the first call we have ever had on behalf of an animal from that animal's breeding/showing/racing club in nearly a decade of exotics rescue._
We do have a few local pigeon fanciers who have seen Homer and come out of the woodwork, so I do believe that we have a pigeon-savvy home lined up for him, but we appreciate your dedication to making sure that your birds don't end up taxing an already burdened shelter/rescue system.

Thanks so much!

Jenn


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

arguing the fact doesnt really help place a pigeon in need


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's an update:


I received a couple of exchanged emails today from the sanctuary. The first email concluded the good health (result of fecal floats examination) and welfare of Homer. The second included an application for the adoption of Homer, and requested pictures of the loft.

Both requests have been granted. Now it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Ricky52 said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> 
> I received a couple of exchanged emails today from the sanctuary. The first email concluded the good health (result of fecal floats examination) and welfare of Homer. The second included an application for the adoption of Homer, and requested pictures of the loft.
> ...


thats sweet.. hope it all works out for you ,good luck!!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope it works out for you also Ricky. Sometime I just don't understand the red tape, if the bird would have went back to the original owner, I would bet my life that they would have just killed it because it didn't make it back to the loft in the first place, so why would they keep it. Really hope that ricky gets it. min


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you! I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

While the response by the American Racing Pigeon Union sounds nice, I personally would not trust it. It is in the best interest of clubs to avoid the bad publicity when people rescue lost birds and get a poor response when the owner is located. But what goes on behind the scenes is another matter. 

For example, on one racing club website I saw a while ago, there was an article for it's members that addressed this very issue. The article basically said that members should be careful what they say when dealing with the general public and do everything they can to reclaim their lost birds. It did not say anything about what the club member should do or not do with the bird once reclaimed. To me that says "make a good impression and keep what you do with the bird to yourself". This is just club image damage control rather than concern over the welfare of the birds themselves.

The bird in this thread was held by a local shelter who requires a fee for owners to reclaim their lost animals. This is a common practice. If my cat was lost and wound up in my local shelter, I would be required to pay a fee to get my cat back. The owner of the bird was located and refused to pay. They gave up their right to the bird. It was then released to a rescue group to adopt out at their discretion. Those involved in rescue take great care to make sure their animals are adopted into loving, permanent homes. They don't want an animal to go to a place where it's life may be in danger. The original owner should not get the bird back. 

From what I have read and been told by various people in the hobby, lethal (including basket) culling of birds who do not make the grade is widespread. Until clubs take an official stand against those practices and actively police their members, they will remain suspect in the minds of a great many people, in rescue as well as the general public. I know there are some who don't abandon or lethally cull their birds but the damage done to the hobby's image is great and will not go away until clubs denounce the abuse of pigeons in the name of "sport".


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

After a couple of more exchanged emails today, Homer has finally found a new home.  He will be dropped off the Sunday following Christmas. What more could a pigeon ask for during Christmas?


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

Update:

Homer was dropped off Sunday afternoon. He is in great health. And he seems to be enjoying his new-found friends in his new home. He loves safflower!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS!! THANKS FOR UPDATING US!! 

Do let us know how he likes his new home after he really feels at home!!

ALL THE BEST!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations! Let us know how he does.


----------



## Ricky52 (Mar 17, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> WONDERFUL NEWS!! THANKS FOR UPDATING US!!
> 
> Do let us know how he likes his new home after he really feels at home!!
> 
> ...





Jay3 said:


> Congratulations! Let us know how he does.



Certainly will!


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

*I would be willing to adopt him.*

I recently lost my beloved pet pigeon and I am looking to adopt another one. Has he been adopted yet?
Please le tm eknow



sasha008 said:


> Another lost homer who's owner doesn't want him back.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15275934


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This bird has already been adopted 

I am sorry for your loss though  Hope you find another pet pigeon soon!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

edelfede said:


> I recently lost my beloved pet pigeon and I am looking to adopt another one. Has he been adopted yet?
> Please le tm eknow


There are always pigeons in NYC that need to find a home. If you aren't already a member of NYCPRC, you might want to join. They are good people and do a tremendous amount of good for NYC pigeons. http://www.nycprc.org/

Terry


----------

